# Celiac Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey; you know it co-occurs w/ thyroid! We all know that!

Pinpointing immune system disturbances in celiac disease....

Read all about it here

http://www.physorg.com/news186583842.html


----------



## Tamalla (Aug 12, 2010)

I recently have been on a gluten free diet. But still had the question if I have Celiac. If I have Hashimoto's does this mean I have Celiac as well? My understanding is that gluten makes Hashimoto's worse. Celiac though is where the intestinal lining is destroyed because of gluten and the person can't absorb nutrients.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tamalla said:


> I recently have been on a gluten-free diet. But still had the question if I have Celiac. If I have Hashimoto's does this mean I have Celiac as well? My understanding is that gluten makes Hashimoto's worse. Celiac though is where the intestinal lining is destroyed because of gluten and the person can't absorb nutrients.


No, if you have Hashi's, that does not automatically mean you are gluten intolerant.

How long have you been on the gluten-free diet?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

What is the test for celiac?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> What is the test for celiac?


The best test is avoiding "all" glutens for 30 days. See how you feel. Then eat some gluten and see how you feel.

and this site 
http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/celiac/#diagnosis

tells you what blood tests and so forth can be performed.


----------



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

I was diagnosed in November of 2009 with Celiac Disease. I first had an tTG antibody blood test that came back positive. Then I had to go for an endoscopy to take tiny biopsies of my small intestine to confirm the diagnosis (don't worry, endoscopy was painless).

Best of luck.


----------

